# What is best vinyl & what to charge for printing on mesh jerseys?



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi,
What is the best vinyl to use on football mesh? (and where do you buy it?) I have an order for 14 jerseys but i don't want to use something that will peel. I had some difficutly using thermoflex plus vinyl with the solid polyester portion of the a (top back where name is) Wondering what is best for both the numbers and the names on the back of the jersey 

Also, what should I charge for this job? I have no idea. customer wants numbers on front and back and last names plus a logo onthe sleeves from artwork he will provide. i can use heatpress or screenprinting equipment or both. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

Also, one more question. What is the standard logo size for an adult football jersey? 3.5" x 3.5" sound right? or should it be bigeer? It's a round logo, BTW. 

And what size numbers go on the back and fron of the jersey? 6" or 8" Thanks!


----------



## MsHutch (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not sure about the size of the logo, but the numbers should be at least 8" for an adult football jersey.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Logos for a jersey can be any size but a left chest logo is typically around 4.5" x 4.5". I use eco film or opaque solutions if they need multiple colors and I will be printing. I have had great results with both. We charge $6 a sqft for eco and $9 a sqft for opaque. The total cost depends on how much of the film they will be using. Hope this helps.


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks guys! appreciate the feedback. I recieved the jerseys last night and noticed that the steel mesh jersey has very small slits as opposed to the regular mesh or even the pro mesh I've seen on other jerseys. Wonder if the Coastal Business supply "easy weed" vinyl would suffice. Although you can see the impression of the mesh on the vinyl, it seems to stick and hold up pretty good on a regular basketball jersey. What do you guys think?


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

SOLDIERMAN1937 said:


> ..."Thermo Flex Sport" designed for application on polyester mesh.


Product Description...
S-SP-ThermoFlex Sport
For lettering open-mesh athletic uniforms

ThermoFlex® Sport is a durable thick film material designed to bridge the gaps in open-mesh athletic jersey.

You can heat press ThermoFlex® Sport at a relatively low (300° F - 320° F) temperature and short dwell time (8-10 seconds), which minimizes dye migration from colored polyester jersey mesh. Ideal for nylon jerseys as well.

Link to application instructions...
Vinyl Rolls Technical


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

I use eco film for pressing jersey 302 degrees at 10 seconds hot peel. Great stuff and in 4 years I have not had one lift, peel or complaint.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

For the Name/number drop and 4 locations we would be at $35 plus the jersey so something around $60-$80. 

Number on back 10", front 8", name 2" high, sleeve 3-4".


----------

